

ShowHN: Mobile Website Directory - nibzy.com - minalecs

Its just a list of direct links to sites with nice mobile websites, like Yahoo of the 90's.  I've created it because I find it easier to click on the links open a new window and then go back to the next site, rather than switching apps.  The mobile sites are nicer to use on a tablet as well. Please let me know if theres any other useful mobile sites I can add.  Thanks<p>In your mobile browser go to http://nibzy.com
or
if you want just the fast plain text version go to http://home.nibzy.com/plain<p>Built using Jquery Mobile and on Google app engine/Python.
======
minalecs
clickable links - if you're browsing on your mobile/tablet otherwise you'll
have to type it in.

<http://nibzy.com>

plain text version

<http://home.nibzy.com/plain>

